# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi nga Prizren

## Shiu

*PAMJE NGA PRIZRENI* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografi nga Prizreni. Nese ju keni ndonje fotografi nga Prizreni ju lutem postojeni ne kete teme._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album33*

----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Princesha_Pz

Po e shoh qe e paskan lene pas dore kete teme ,po sjell une disa nga fotot e Qytetit-Vendlindjes sime .


Parku ,afer Shtepis se Bardhe ,ketu diku banoj UNE  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Park i Prizrenit .

----------


## argjenddre

Te mira ...........

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Lume bardhi 


 Lidhja e Prizrenit

----------


## Princesha_Pz



----------


## Princesha_Pz

Ura e gurit

----------


## DYDRINAS

Zambaku i Prizrenit - Liljana Cavolli


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMid7ZQ5UvY&feature=related

Zambaku i Prizrenit - Ismet Peja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DKsGa2Uj48&feature=related

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Prizreni i fotografuar nga KALAJA 



 Rrapi te Marashi

----------


## Diesel Industry

Qenka shume interesant Prizreni

----------


## RinorZ

> Qenka shume interesant Prizreni


...Qytet, i cili te merr zemren me shpejte se cdo qyetet tjeter shqipetar...
Ja vlen t'a vizitosh kete qytet, pasi edhe vete njerezit jane te sjellshem atje...
Se paku keshtu e kam kuptuar une...

----------


## Princesha_Pz

> ...Qytet, i cili te merr zemren me shpejte se cdo qyetet tjeter shqipetar...
> Ja vlen t'a vizitosh kete qytet, pasi edhe vete njerezit jane te sjellshem atje...
> Se paku keshtu e kam kuptuar une...


 Me habite me kete shkrim ,ke qene ndonjehere,e ke vizitu Prizrenin  ?

----------


## RinorZ

Po...

...Andaj, ate qe thash, nuk e thashe nga hemendja, por nga pervoja!!!

----------


## flory80

> Prizreni i fotografuar nga KALAJA


Shumë fotografi e bukur, sidomos kalaja. Unë e kam vizituar Prizrenin disa herë, por asnjëherë nuk kam qënë sipër tek kalaja.
E cilës perjudhë kohore është kjo kala? Dhe me sa di unë aty afër është dhe një kishë, apo manastir Serb, po kisha sa e vjetër është dhe a ka lidhje me kalanë?
P
o të pyes për këto, sepse ajo kishë me sa di unë është shumë e vjetër, dhe dihet gjithashtu se dhe Prizreni përpara ardhjes së Osmanëve ishte i krishterë, dhe kisha ndoshta ka qënë kishë Shqiptare, dhe jo Serbe.....

----------


## Legacy22

Fotografi vertete te bukura Princesha PZ , por me i bukur eshte ne realitet . E meriton per tu vizituar .
  Pershendetje

----------


## strange

Po i postoje edhe unë ca fotografi qe i kam marr vjet kur isha ne Kösöv (:

----------


## strange

Dhe një foto aty afër Shatërvanit qe mu duk shumë shitore interesante.

----------


## Nete

ja edhe nje pamje parku i marashit.

----------


## Nete

lidhja e prizreni naten duket magjepes.

----------

